
Chinese media say it's now “embarrassing” to use an iPhone in China - bookofjoe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/22/iphone-in-china/
======
arcboii92
Imagine if this trade war was a big ruse to force Americans onto iPhones and
Chinese onto Huawei phones. It'd reduce the fear of other nations spying on
your residents, as well as increasing the coverage of your own national spying
capability. It's win-win as far as both presidents are concerned. Maybe
they'll declare the trade war is finished once they are satisfied with the
uptake of spy-enabled hardware in their countries.

------
cfarm
It's very interesting culturally. There seems to be two mindsets in the same
country: 1. Proud nationalism and 2. Trade driven optimization

------
ncmncm
It would embarrass me _here_.

Each time I see someone with an iPhone (especially with the ear things), I
have to consciously remind myself that it is not enough, by itself, to
indicate that they are kind of stupid. Different people really do value things
differently, often legitimately. Apparently in some places you have to have
one to attract what is considered the right sort of mate. I guess such a mate
would be less judgmental than I am.

